# New Spawn Pictures!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hey everyone! As BettaSlave, requested, i have some pictures of my new spawn.

The mom is a Full bred Crowntail and the father is a Combtail. Their colors are Royal blue, Red, And Black mask.

The fry are 2 weeks and 4 days old. They will be 3 weeks old on January 30th
*
*Here they are:
The female that was bred.
*









*The male that was bred.*










*=)And here the fry.*


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww cutie babies! Can't wait to see their progress


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neither can i monroe! i Really love their cute orange bellies.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

So cute. Your fry are 3 days older than mine, what are you feeding them and how often?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I feed them BBS and that is everyday 3-4 times a day.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, mine are getting microworms and BBS, they look about the same size as yours.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh i see. I have to see how i can get a variety of live foods for them, including Microworms because i just feed them BBS and i think if i eat just pizza for about a month, i would get tired of it too. So yea im going to figure out a way to get some because right now i have no money lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh i see. I have to see how i can get a variety of live foods for them, including Microworms because i just feed them BBS and i think if i eat just pizza for about a month, i would get tired of it too. So yea im going to figure out a way to get some because right now i have no money lol.


 Get $10 and I'll send you both microworms and vinegar eels.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Get $10 and I'll send you both microworms and vinegar eels.


Oh wow really. But i know nothing n how long the microworms or vinegar eels stay alive or how big or small portions to feed my fry in. Also I dont know hot to KEEP them alive. Can you possibly explain it to me, either here or in PM.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the latest spawn! In a few more weeks they will be ready to transition to crushed pellets. A peppermill works great!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If that male is a Comb Tail, then my Sequin is without a doubt a Comb Tail. COOL!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> If that male is a Comb Tail, then my Sequin is without a doubt a Comb Tail. COOL!


Yupp!



Dragonlady said:


> Congratulations on the latest spawn! In a few more weeks they will be ready to transition to crushed pellets. A peppermill works great!


Thank you DL! What is peppermill?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

There's alot of handy betta tools in the kitchen: meat thermometers, pepper mills, long handled wooden spoons (for re-arranging things in the tank)... 

Congrats on the fry! From the looks of the parents, they should be awesome!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh wow really. But i know nothing n how long the microworms or vinegar eels stay alive or how big or small portions to feed my fry in. Also I dont know hot to KEEP them alive. Can you possibly explain it to me, either here or in PM.


 Microworms need reculturing every two weeks. Instructions are included. Portions...don't matter! They stay alive up to 4 days in the tank and by that time they'll be eaten.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Microworms need reculturing every two weeks. Instructions are included. Portions...don't matter! They stay alive up to 4 days in the tank and by that time they'll be eaten.


Ohh okay i see! So how much will i need to send you for just the microworm culture?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

$8 but $10 for both microworms and vinegar eels. I reccomend getting vinegar eels because theyre great as back up.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> $8 but $10 for both microworms and vinegar eels. I reccomend getting vinegar eels because theyre great as back up.


So the vinegar eels are $2? Also Whats the deal with the vinegar eels? I have no back round knowledge about any life food but BBS


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I should note... your male is not a comb tail. He just has a little web reduction. He's a VT. If (and that's a big IF) he does have some CT in him it is way back in his ancestry and it will doubtfully have any effect on the genotype of the fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I should note... your male is not a comb tail. He just has a little web reduction. He's a VT. If (and that's a big IF) he does have some CT in him it is way back in his ancestry and it will doubtfully have any effect on the genotype of the fish.


Actually, all do respect, im pretty sure my male is a Combtail because if you look at the edges of all it's fins, then you will see the tiny rays.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Actually, all do respect, im pretty sure my male is a Combtail because if you look at the edges of all it's fins, then you will see the tiny rays.


 He's veil tail.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope.. not a CT. To be a CT you must have 30% or more web reduction. A combtail would still have more web reduction than that. Even some of my HMs have had minuscule amounts of web reduction.. doesn't make them a CT or even from CT ancestry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay so what is a true combtail?


----------

